# Cessione Milan: ecco i motivi del rinvio della firma preliminare



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2016)

Campopiano in suo articolo, scrive i motivi di questo rinvio del Preliminare che può arrivare entro l'8 luglio. Fininvest ha concordato con Nicholas Gancikoff il rinvio per la firma tra il 4 e l'8 luglio. 
Il rinvio sarà "formale", di cortesia, deciso per aspettare innanzitutto che Silvio Berlusconi esca dall'ospedale dopo l'operazione al cuore. Fininvest non vuole firmare col patron del Milan ancora in ospedale. Un rinvio che è anche importante per la Galatioto. Gancikoff, braccio destro di Galatioto, è stato in queste ultime settimane, più volte in Cina, anche perché la bozza di contratto, più volte modificata, è stata sottoposta nuovamente ai gruppi finanziari orientali interessati all'acquisto. Questa proroga servirà anche per scrivere fino all'ultima clausola un contratto lungo più di 100 pagine. Entro l'8 si saprà anche chi sarà il nuovo allenatore.


----------



## kolao95 (22 Giugno 2016)

Sulla cessione non seguirò più, ero tra i più ottimisti ma stanno facendo di tutto per portarmi dall'altra parte. Per fortuna a breve nomineranno l'allenatore e lì si capiranno molte cose.


----------



## anakyn101 (22 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sulla cessione non seguirò più, ero tra i più ottimisti ma stanno facendo di tutto per portarmi dall'altra parte. Per fortuna a breve nomineranno l'allenatore e lì si capiranno molte cose.



Ma infatti basta, non se ne puo' piu'!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (22 Giugno 2016)

Io ribadisco che non credo e non crederò mai al teatrino, perché gente come galatioto non si concede a queste stupidate per rovinarsi la reputazione... Però credo che Berlusconi non sappia neanche cosa vuole e che non faccia altro che prendere tempo in qualsiasi modo possibile..


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (22 Giugno 2016)

Galatioto? Lecito iniziare a dubitare pure di lui. È pur sempre un ex banchiere di Lehman mica un santo. Speriamo bene...


----------



## sballotello (22 Giugno 2016)

Meglio siano questi i motivi del rinvio piuttosto sul fatto che ci siano dei problemi, in fin dei conti si tratta di una settimana, non cambia nulla


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Giugno 2016)

Lo malediremo fino all ultimo giorno della nostra vita sportiva con lui .
La società verrà venduta ma ci farà soffrire fino all ultimo metro quel nano schifoso .


----------



## Montag84 (22 Giugno 2016)

...e anche oggi si firma domani!


----------



## Aron (22 Giugno 2016)

No! Non devono firmare!

Ci sarebbe troppo da ridere nel vedere Berlusconi che porta il Milan in serie b, Pavoletti al posto di bacca e ranocchia al posto di romagnoli.


----------



## Aron (22 Giugno 2016)

E i tre giorno del condor! Non ci sarebbero più i tre giorni del condor!

Nooooh!


----------



## goleador 70 (22 Giugno 2016)

Speriamo annuncino prima l'allenatore 
Non si possono presentare in ritiro senza mister


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Giugno 2016)

Ma news su Gancikoff?


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ma news su Gancikoff?



E' andato a prendere Pellegrini dalle vacanze, stanno tornando ora


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E' andato a prendere Pellegrini dalle vacanze, stanno tornando ora



Aspettiamoli


----------



## LukeLike (22 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Campopiano in suo articolo, scrive i motivi di questo rinvio del Preliminare che può arrivare entro l'8 luglio. Fininvest ha concordato con Nicholas Gancikoff il rinvio per la firma tra il 4 e l'8 luglio.
> Il rinvio sarà "formale", di cortesia, deciso per aspettare innanzitutto che Silvio Berlusconi esca dall'ospedale dopo l'operazione al cuore. Fininvest non vuole firmare col patron del Milan ancora in ospedale. Un rinvio che è anche importante per la Galatioto. Gancikoff, braccio destro di Galatioto, è stato in queste ultime settimane, più volte in Cina, anche perché la bozza di contratto, più volte modificata, è stata sottoposta nuovamente ai gruppi finanziari orientali interessati all'acquisto. Questa proroga servirà anche per scrivere fino all'ultima clausola un contratto lungo più di 100 pagine. *Entro l'8 si saprà anche chi sarà il nuovo allenatore*.



Questa mi sembra la parte più interessante. Parla di "nuovo allenatore." Questo taglia fuori Brocchi. A questo punto ci rimane soltanto lo spauracchio Giampaolo. Speriamo passi anche quello.


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Giugno 2016)

Io resto fiducioso al 100%


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (22 Giugno 2016)

Sempre più pessimista.


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Giugno 2016)

Calma ragazzi, manca davero poco, siamo gia al 23...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (22 Giugno 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Calma ragazzi, manca davero poco, siamo gia al 23...


Più o meno poco.. Ogni volta che ci si avvicina prolungano l'agonia..


----------



## martinmilan (22 Giugno 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Calma ragazzi, manca davero poco, siamo gia al 23...



ehehe vedrai all'8 poi quanto mancherà
Mi sa che la finanza sta indagando...


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Giugno 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Calma ragazzi, manca davero poco, siamo gia al 23...



Manca poco al prossimo rinvio..


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Giugno 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Più o meno poco.. Ogni volta che ci si avvicina prolungano l'agonia..



Certo ma dopo il 8 di luglio non si puo prolungare più, 2 settimane non sono nulla.


----------



## Crox93 (22 Giugno 2016)

È più probabile che l'Ucraina vinca gli Europei piuttosto che un non rinvio l'8 

Dai su ci stanno prendendo in giro, mi pare sempre piu chiaro.


----------



## martinmilan (22 Giugno 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Certo ma dopo il 8 di luglio non si puo prolungare più, 2 settimane non sono nulla.



vedrai...ti stupiranno..


----------



## ignaxio (22 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Campopiano in suo articolo, scrive i motivi di questo rinvio del Preliminare che può arrivare entro l'8 luglio. Fininvest ha concordato con Nicholas Gancikoff il rinvio per la firma tra il 4 e l'8 luglio.
> Il rinvio sarà "formale", di cortesia, deciso per aspettare innanzitutto che Silvio Berlusconi esca dall'ospedale dopo l'operazione al cuore. Fininvest non vuole firmare col patron del Milan ancora in ospedale. Un rinvio che è anche importante per la Galatioto. Gancikoff, braccio destro di Galatioto, è stato in queste ultime settimane, più volte in Cina, anche perché la bozza di contratto, più volte modificata, è stata sottoposta nuovamente ai gruppi finanziari orientali interessati all'acquisto. Questa proroga servirà anche per scrivere fino all'ultima clausola un contratto lungo più di 100 pagine. Entro l'8 si saprà anche chi sarà il nuovo allenatore.



possibile che il ritardo sia dovuto per "giustificare" - anche con i cinesi - il Giampaolo Allenatore?

come a dire: Prendete pure Giampaolo ma noi ce ne tiriamo fuori da questa decisione.


----------



## ildemone85 (22 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Campopiano in suo articolo, scrive i motivi di questo rinvio del Preliminare che può arrivare entro l'8 luglio. Fininvest ha concordato con Nicholas Gancikoff il rinvio per la firma tra il 4 e l'8 luglio.
> Il rinvio sarà "formale", di cortesia, deciso per aspettare innanzitutto che Silvio Berlusconi esca dall'ospedale dopo l'operazione al cuore. Fininvest non vuole firmare col patron del Milan ancora in ospedale. Un rinvio che è anche importante per la Galatioto. Gancikoff, braccio destro di Galatioto, è stato in queste ultime settimane, più volte in Cina, anche perché la bozza di contratto, più volte modificata, è stata sottoposta nuovamente ai gruppi finanziari orientali interessati all'acquisto. Questa proroga servirà anche per scrivere fino all'ultima clausola un contratto lungo più di 100 pagine. Entro l'8 si saprà anche chi sarà il nuovo allenatore.



il prossimo rinvio verrà ufficializzato il 30 giugno


----------



## CasciavitMilan (22 Giugno 2016)

Io non sono nè positivo nè negativo riguardo la cessione.

Però mi chiedo una cosa, più uno sfogo che una domanda vera e propria, ma possibile che ogni cosa che riguarda il nostro Milan sia sempre un rinvio, sempre un'attesa e poi non si arriva mai a nulla?

Un po' come gli altri anni, sempre in attesa dei famosi "vertici di Arcore" per pianificare stagione e mercato con il mister di turno...poi dopo n rinvii, si usciva dal "summit" con "è stato deciso il modulo della prossima stagione : 4-3-1-2"....wow!


----------



## martinmilan (22 Giugno 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Speriamo annuncino prima l'allenatore
> Non si possono presentare in ritiro senza mister



E'quello il problema principale...per aspettare che SB si rimetta( e non è detto che entro l'8 sia ok)iniziano la stagione nell'incertezza più totale...Proprio un bel modo di iniziare un progetto con tanto di spesa di 750 mil.
Immagino già il prossimo rinvio che dipenderà delle piccole ricadute che avrà il nostro caro leader...e i fantacinesi che per riconoscenza accetteranno l'ennesima proroga...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Giugno 2016)

Per me sono tutte fandonie. Mi sembra evidente che sia saltato tutto, purtroppo.


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2016)

Adesso manca solo l'ultimo tassello. Brocchi (o al massimo Giampaolo) in panca.


----------



## CasciavitMilan (22 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso manca solo l'ultimo tassello. Brocchi (o al massimo Giampaolo) in panca.



Sarebbe la solita vergogna.
Due allenatori che potrebbero aspirare al massimo ad una squadra che lotta per non retrocedere.


----------



## martinmilan (22 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso manca solo l'ultimo tassello. Brocchi (o al massimo Giampaolo) in panca.



e a cena broccoli e giampollo..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso manca solo l'ultimo tassello. Brocchi (o al massimo Giampaolo) in panca.



Di Marzio parlò per primo di Giampaolo, a fine aprile. Ovviamente imbeccato dal gallinaccio.
Se finirà davvero così, sappiamo chi ha vinto.


----------



## centopercento (22 Giugno 2016)

a sto punto l'allenatore sarà giampaolo al 99.999%


----------



## Giangy (22 Giugno 2016)

Dopo l'8 Luglio non mi faccio più prendere per i fondelli. Non aspetterò piu


----------



## naliM77 (22 Giugno 2016)

Ma se Berlusconi è in ospedale e ci resterà almeno fino al 5 come vi può passare per l'anticamera del cervello che il Milan potesse essere ceduto prima? Non si tratta di "Berlusconi guarito" o di "Berlusconi malato", ragionamento secondo il quale anche l'8 Berlusconi non starà magicamente bene. Si parla di ricovero in ospedale...

Ve la immaginate la conferenza stampa nella quale ufficializzano la cosa con Berlusconi con la flebo al braccio in pigiama e sdraiato sul letto?

Dai su...un minimo di serietà.


----------



## naliM77 (22 Giugno 2016)

Aggiungo: leggetevi Ruiu così vi tirate su di morale


----------



## goleador 70 (22 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Aggiungo: leggetevi Ruiu così vi tirate su di morale



Non trovo nulla 
Che ha detto??


----------



## Roger84 (22 Giugno 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Non trovo nulla
> Che ha detto??



Non l'ho sentito ma conoscendolo, tante caxxate....


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso manca solo l'ultimo tassello. Brocchi (o al massimo Giampaolo) in panca.



Meglio Giampaolo


----------



## Spammilanista (22 Giugno 2016)

Io resto tra i fiduciosi, anche se ultimamente quasi più timidamente.

Ciò che mi lascia perplesso è: io che acquisto (leggasi cinesi), a che pro continuo ad avvallare slittamenti su slittamenti, per poi sobbarcarmi una stagione a questo punto molto probabilmente (se non sicuramente) fallimentare, rischiando le avversità di una tifoseria già stanca dopo anni di prese per i fondelli?
Non dimentichiamo che noi siamo qua, siamo una piccola (piccolissima) fetta di tifosi che più o meno dicono la propria e leggono. Ma ci sono migliaia e migliaia di tifosi che se arriva una nuova proprietà e si presenta senza nessun colpo e con un allenatore mediocre, non credo la prenderanno in maniera molto positiva solo perchè avrebbero promesse (con quali garanzie?) di un futuro più roseo.


----------



## Black (23 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Campopiano in suo articolo, scrive i motivi di questo rinvio del Preliminare che può arrivare entro l'8 luglio. Fininvest ha concordato con Nicholas Gancikoff il rinvio per la firma tra il 4 e l'8 luglio.
> Il rinvio sarà "formale", di cortesia, deciso per aspettare innanzitutto che Silvio Berlusconi esca dall'ospedale dopo l'operazione al cuore. Fininvest non vuole firmare col patron del Milan ancora in ospedale. Un rinvio che è anche importante per la Galatioto. Gancikoff, braccio destro di Galatioto, è stato in queste ultime settimane, più volte in Cina, anche perché la bozza di contratto, più volte modificata, è stata sottoposta nuovamente ai gruppi finanziari orientali interessati all'acquisto. Questa proroga servirà anche per scrivere fino all'ultima clausola un contratto lungo più di 100 pagine. Entro l'8 si saprà anche chi sarà il nuovo allenatore.



ho sempre detto che non sarei andato oltre la data di Giugno, come credibilità della trattativa. E resto di questa idea. Tuttavia non si può non considerare il fatto che firmare con Berlusconi in ospedale era una situazione anomala. 
Tanto abbiamo già capito che la prossima stagione, se la cessione avverrà, sarà comunque di transizione. 
Aspettiamo la data del raduno e vediamo. Chiaro che l'entusiasmo iniziale è calato molto, visti anche i nomi che circolano come possibili allenatori.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Giugno 2016)

Vi rendete conto della lunghezza di un contratto di 100 pagine?


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (23 Giugno 2016)

Io non posso pensare che allenatori del calibro di Emery,Simeone,Pellegrini
siano disposti a rispondere al telefono a Berlusconi alle 6 del mattino per
farsi dire il modulo e la formazione da mandare in campo, e chiaro che
questi requisiti per allenare il milan li abbiano solo allenatori di serie B 
come Giampaolo o allenatori che fanno parte della combriccola societaria
come Inzaghi e Brocchi..


----------



## Casnop (23 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Campopiano in suo articolo, scrive i motivi di questo rinvio del Preliminare che può arrivare entro l'8 luglio. Fininvest ha concordato con Nicholas Gancikoff il rinvio per la firma tra il 4 e l'8 luglio.
> Il rinvio sarà "formale", di cortesia, deciso per aspettare innanzitutto che Silvio Berlusconi esca dall'ospedale dopo l'operazione al cuore. Fininvest non vuole firmare col patron del Milan ancora in ospedale. Un rinvio che è anche importante per la Galatioto. Gancikoff, braccio destro di Galatioto, è stato in queste ultime settimane, più volte in Cina, anche perché la bozza di contratto, più volte modificata, è stata sottoposta nuovamente ai gruppi finanziari orientali interessati all'acquisto. Questa proroga servirà anche per scrivere fino all'ultima clausola un contratto lungo più di 100 pagine. Entro l'8 si saprà anche chi sarà il nuovo allenatore.


Bene. Attendiamo, ma non tanto: le stelle dell'Europeo attendono massimo il 15 luglio, poi puff...


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (23 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Campopiano in suo articolo, scrive i motivi di questo rinvio del Preliminare che può arrivare entro l'8 luglio. Entro l'8 si saprà anche chi sarà il nuovo allenatore.



Grazie che si saprà il nome del nuovo allenatore, l'8 luglio e il giorno del raduno
sarebbe un pò difficile fare il raduno senza allenatore..


----------



## neversayconte (23 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vi rendete conto della lunghezza di un contratto di 100 pagine?



Spero sia ironico


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Giugno 2016)

*Festa: le parti si sono prese altro tempo per lavorare sul contratto. Presumibilmente quindi la data del rinvio sarà intorno a metà luglio. Fonti vicine all'operazione affermano che tutto procede secondo le attese. Gli incontri con Galatioto avrebbero chiarito alcuni punti importanti dell'accordo con Fininvest, tra cui l'investimento per il club di circa 400M nei prossimi anni. E la governance con la famiglia Berlusconi per i prossimi 3 anni. Gli studi legali (Chiomenti per Fininvest e GSP/Lazard per i cinesi) proseguono nella stesura del contratto. L'operazione finanziariamente è conclusa: 750M circa debiti inclusi, con il 70% in mano cinese per 350M. Sul tavolo anche ricapitalizzazione di 100M per sistemare i conti del club.
Ancora oscuri i nomi della cordata, infatti dei nomi fatti soltanto Evergrande ne farebbe parte in piccola percentuale. 
Il veicolo societario è in fase di costruzione a Honk Kong ed avrà una potenza finanziaria di 1,5 miliardi. 
Insomma se da una parte la trattativa prosegue, dall'altra si attende che Berlusconi (ago della bilancia) esca dall'ospedale dove potrebbe fermarsi per la riabilitazione per altri 15 giorni.*


----------



## robs91 (23 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa: le parti si sono prese altro tempo per lavorare sul contratto. Presumibilmente quindi la data del rinvio sarà intorno a metà luglio. Fonti vicine all'operazione affermano che tutto procede secondo le attese. Gli incontri con Galatioto avrebbero chiarito alcuni punti importanti dell'accordo con Fininvest, tra cui l'investimento per il club di circa 400M nei prossimi anni. E la governance con la famiglia Berlusconi per i prossimi 3 anni. Gli studi legali (Chiomenti per Fininvest e GSP/Lazard per i cinesi) proseguono nella stesura del contratto. L'operazione finanziariamente è conclusa: 750M circa debiti inclusi, con il 70% in mano cinese per 350M. Sul tavolo anche ricapitalizzazione di 100M per sistemare i conti del club.
> Ancora oscuri i nomi della cordata, infatti dei nomi fatti soltanto Evergrande ne farebbe parte in piccola percentuale.
> Il veicolo societario è in fase di costruzione a Honk Kong ed avrà una potenza finanziaria di 1,5 miliardi.
> Insomma se da una parte la trattativa prosegue, dall'altra si attende che Berlusconi (ago della bilancia) esca dall'ospedale dove potrebbe fermarsi per la riabilitazione per altri 15 giorni.*


Ora dal quattro luglio siamo passati a metà luglio.Fantastici.


----------



## Coripra (23 Giugno 2016)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Galatioto? Lecito iniziare a dubitare pure di lui.* È pur sempre un ex banchiere di Lehman* mica un santo. Speriamo bene...



quindi ha tutto da guadagnare dalla riuscita della compravendita


----------



## Coripra (23 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ehehe vedrai all'8 poi quanto mancherà
> Mi sa che la finanza sta indagando...



Fonti?


----------



## Coripra (23 Giugno 2016)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Dopo l'8 Luglio non mi faccio più prendere per i fondelli. Non aspetterò piu



Già sentita il 25 aprile, il 30 maggio, il 14 giugno (date a caso)


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa: le parti si sono prese altro tempo per lavorare sul contratto. Presumibilmente quindi la data del rinvio sarà intorno a metà luglio. Fonti vicine all'operazione affermano che tutto procede secondo le attese. Gli incontri con Galatioto avrebbero chiarito alcuni punti importanti dell'accordo con Fininvest, tra cui l'investimento per il club di circa 400M nei prossimi anni. E la governance con la famiglia Berlusconi per i prossimi 3 anni. Gli studi legali (Chiomenti per Fininvest e GSP/Lazard per i cinesi) proseguono nella stesura del contratto. L'operazione finanziariamente è conclusa: 750M circa debiti inclusi, con il 70% in mano cinese per 350M. Sul tavolo anche ricapitalizzazione di 100M per sistemare i conti del club.
> Ancora oscuri i nomi della cordata, infatti dei nomi fatti soltanto Evergrande ne farebbe parte in piccola percentuale.
> Il veicolo societario è in fase di costruzione a Honk Kong ed avrà una potenza finanziaria di 1,5 miliardi.
> Insomma se da una parte la trattativa prosegue, dall'altra si attende che Berlusconi (ago della bilancia) esca dall'ospedale dove potrebbe fermarsi per la riabilitazione per altri 15 giorni.*



.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Giugno 2016)

Ci sentiamo al prossimo rinvio. Che sarà mai, c'è solo il ritiro che incombe!!!
Se c'è una cosa che questo milan non poteva permettersi di perdere era proprio il tempo. Si sta perdendo anche questo. Troppo spesso se ne fa una questione economica : il denaro serve, ovvio, ma ancor prima servono capacità , idee e ambizioni. La buonafede non la cito nemmeno perchè è scontata. O almeno dovrebbe esser scontata. Siamo ormai il club più ' condizionale' al mondo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa: le parti si sono prese altro tempo per lavorare sul contratto. Presumibilmente quindi la data del rinvio sarà intorno a metà luglio. Fonti vicine all'operazione affermano che tutto procede secondo le attese. Gli incontri con Galatioto avrebbero chiarito alcuni punti importanti dell'accordo con Fininvest, tra cui l'investimento per il club di circa 400M nei prossimi anni. E la governance con la famiglia Berlusconi per i prossimi 3 anni. Gli studi legali (Chiomenti per Fininvest e GSP/Lazard per i cinesi) proseguono nella stesura del contratto. L'operazione finanziariamente è conclusa: 750M circa debiti inclusi, con il 70% in mano cinese per 350M. Sul tavolo anche ricapitalizzazione di 100M per sistemare i conti del club.
> Ancora oscuri i nomi della cordata, infatti dei nomi fatti soltanto Evergrande ne farebbe parte in piccola percentuale.
> Il veicolo societario è in fase di costruzione a Honk Kong ed avrà una potenza finanziaria di 1,5 miliardi.
> Insomma se da una parte la trattativa prosegue, dall'altra si attende che Berlusconi (ago della bilancia) esca dall'ospedale dove potrebbe fermarsi per la riabilitazione per altri 15 giorni.*



Ormai questo preliminare e' diventato un agonia, rinvii su rinvii. Ormai aspetto chi verra' scelto come allenatore, e in base a questo mi faro' un idea su tutta la faccenda. Di sicuro pero', Giampaolo e' tutto tranne il "nome cinese" per la nostra panchina.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Fonti?



Nessuna..ma la vicenda mister Bee l'hai seguita o no?


----------



## naliM77 (23 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=2707]naliM77[/MENTION] al prossimo post del genere vai fuori


----------



## naliM77 (23 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Nessuna..ma la vicenda mister Bee l'hai seguita o no?



Quindi?che c'entra la vicenda Bee?

E poi se fosse stata vera l'operazione di "capitali di rientro" non è che se questi non rientrano, allora la GDF fa finta di niente. Se c'erano VERAMENTE capitali di rientro, la fininvest dovrebbe essere azzerata nei vertici che finirebbero in galera per evasione fiscale...

Perchè fors enon lo sai, avere soldi all'estero non è reato, quindi anche riportarli a casa non è reato. E' reato se i soldi che sono all'estero non sono stati dichiarati, quindi s e quelli erano capitali di rientro, il reato c'era senza il bisogno che tornassero qui in Italia.

Mentre invece, ne hai saputo più nulla? Io no...quindi vuol dire che la storia dell'espresso era una balla colossale e nulla più, basata sulle invenzioni dei giornalisti.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa: le parti si sono prese altro tempo per lavorare sul contratto. Presumibilmente quindi la data del rinvio sarà intorno a metà luglio. Fonti vicine all'operazione affermano che tutto procede secondo le attese. Gli incontri con Galatioto avrebbero chiarito alcuni punti importanti dell'accordo con Fininvest, tra cui l'investimento per il club di circa 400M nei prossimi anni. E la governance con la famiglia Berlusconi per i prossimi 3 anni. Gli studi legali (Chiomenti per Fininvest e GSP/Lazard per i cinesi) proseguono nella stesura del contratto. L'operazione finanziariamente è conclusa: 750M circa debiti inclusi, con il 70% in mano cinese per 350M. Sul tavolo anche ricapitalizzazione di 100M per sistemare i conti del club.
> Ancora oscuri i nomi della cordata, infatti dei nomi fatti soltanto Evergrande ne farebbe parte in piccola percentuale.
> Il veicolo societario è in fase di costruzione a Honk Kong ed avrà una potenza finanziaria di 1,5 miliardi.
> Insomma se da una parte la trattativa prosegue, dall'altra si attende che Berlusconi (ago della bilancia) esca dall'ospedale dove potrebbe fermarsi per la riabilitazione per altri 15 giorni.*



Secondo me metà luglio si proroga ancora...le istruzioni delle aspirapolveri sono difficili da leggere in così poco tempo..


----------



## martinmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Quindi?che c'entra la vicenda Bee?
> 
> E poi se fosse stata vera l'operazione di "capitali di rientro" non è che se questi non rientrano, allora la GDF fa finta di niente. Se c'erano VERAMENTE capitali di rientro, la fininvest dovrebbe essere azzerata nei vertici che finirebbero in galera per evasione fiscale...
> 
> ...


ehehe perchè speravi che mettessero in galera SB e chiudessero Fininvest? sogna!!! il massimo che possono fare è ostacolarlo...


----------



## naliM77 (23 Giugno 2016)

Solo per far notare ai più distratti: 

Fino a 10 giorni fa si parlava di proroga dell'esclusiva, mentre adesso si parla di firma del preliminare rinviata solo a causa delle condizioni di salute di Belrusconi.

Ma questo ai più sfugge, perchè tutti vogliono l'allenatore e che si faccia presto, sennò i Messi, i Ronaldo, i Pogba e i Modric non arriveranno al MIlan e l'anno prossimo non si potrà vincere la Champions, lo Scudetto, La coppa Italia, la Europa League, La SuperCoppa Europea e quella Italiana...e anche la SuperCoppa Galattica.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Solo per far notare ai più distratti:
> 
> Fino a 10 giorni fa si parlava di proroga dell'esclusiva, mentre adesso si parla di firma del preliminare rinviata solo a causa delle condizioni di salute di Belrusconi.
> 
> Ma questo ai più sfugge, perchè tutti vogliono l'allenatore e che si faccia presto, sennò i Messi, i Ronaldo, i Pogba e i Modric non arriveranno al MIlan e l'anno prossimo non si potrà vincere la Champions, lo Scudetto, La coppa Italia, la Europa League, La SuperCoppa Europea e quella Italiana...e anche la SuperCoppa Galattica.



In realtà Festa ha scritto che si proroga a metà luglio e Festa è attendibile...ma per te è tutto normale...


----------



## Isao (23 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Solo per far notare ai più distratti:
> 
> Fino a 10 giorni fa si parlava di proroga dell'esclusiva, mentre adesso si parla di firma del preliminare rinviata solo a causa delle condizioni di salute di Belrusconi.
> 
> Ma questo ai più sfugge, perchè tutti vogliono l'allenatore e che si faccia presto, sennò i Messi, i Ronaldo, i Pogba e i Modric non arriveranno al MIlan e l'anno prossimo non si potrà vincere la Champions, lo Scudetto, La coppa Italia, la Europa League, La SuperCoppa Europea e quella Italiana...e anche la SuperCoppa Galattica.



Sinceramente credo che qui la maggior parte si disperano ad ogni rinvio (compreso io), non perché perdiamo tempo per la prossima stagione ma piuttosto perché ogni rinvio mina le nostre certezze. Se avessimo nero su bianco che si rinvia ad ottobre ma da ottobre il milan sarà cinese, credo che in pochi si straccerebbero le vesti. E' importante che avvenga, ora o dopo ma deve avvenire. Vogliamo solo questo per ora.


----------



## naliM77 (23 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ehehe perchè speravi che mettessero in galera SB e chiudessero Fininvest? sogna!!! il massimo che possono fare è ostacolarlo...



Ah sì?beccano un evasione fiscale da 600 milioni di euro e che fanno?Lasciano perdere?L'importante è che non riporti quei soldi in Italia sennò i tifosi della Juve vanno in depressione?Allora se alla fine in galera non ci va nessuno e nessuna azienda rischia la chiusura, Fininvest, sicura di questo, perchè non è andata avanti?

Ma ti rendi conto che tutte queste teorie si sgretolano come castelli di sabbia di fronte l'evidenza dei fatti?

Quella di Bee non aveva nulla a che vedere con i rientri dei capitali (che poi che se ne fa Berlusconi, se fuggisse alle Bahamas potrebbe andare a goderseli là senza correre rischi), ma er auna "semplice" operazione di LBO non riuscita (direi fortunatamente), perchè Bee non aveva i capitali per prendere il Milan, li cercava dalle banche ma le banche si sono tirate indietro prima di formalizzare il tutto.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

Ma solo io sono convinto al 100% che si farà?? Io apparte le perdite di tempo non vedo grossi problemi che mi facciano dire: ecco, salta tutto.
Che poi la perdita di tempo la vediamo noi...noi che non sappiamo cosa succede in quelle stanze, cosa hanno in testa i cinesi ecc...io sono convinto che pure l'allenatore sia stato scelto e chiunque sarà gli augurerò il meglio (tranne a Brocchi che già conosco e mi fa schifo)...sono convinto anche che chi ci sta per comprare abbia già le idee ben chiare e anche se dovrà convivere per un ultimo periodo con quella banda di mafiosi spero si facciano valere. E come ultima cosa, ma non per importanza, credo proprio che senza il malanno di B. avremmo chiuso in questi giorni.


----------



## naliM77 (23 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> In realtà Festa ha scritto che si proroga a metà luglio e Festa è attendibile...ma per te è tutto normale...



Si proroga la firma del preliminare (perchè Berlusconi sta come sta), non viene prorogata l'esclusiva.

Poi chi vuole intendere intenda.


----------



## kollaps (23 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa: le parti si sono prese altro tempo per lavorare sul contratto. Presumibilmente quindi la data del rinvio sarà intorno a metà luglio. Fonti vicine all'operazione affermano che tutto procede secondo le attese. Gli incontri con Galatioto avrebbero chiarito alcuni punti importanti dell'accordo con Fininvest, tra cui l'investimento per il club di circa 400M nei prossimi anni. E la governance con la famiglia Berlusconi per i prossimi 3 anni. Gli studi legali (Chiomenti per Fininvest e GSP/Lazard per i cinesi) proseguono nella stesura del contratto. L'operazione finanziariamente è conclusa: 750M circa debiti inclusi, con il 70% in mano cinese per 350M. Sul tavolo anche ricapitalizzazione di 100M per sistemare i conti del club.
> Ancora oscuri i nomi della cordata, infatti dei nomi fatti soltanto Evergrande ne farebbe parte in piccola percentuale.
> Il veicolo societario è in fase di costruzione a Honk Kong ed avrà una potenza finanziaria di 1,5 miliardi.
> Insomma se da una parte la trattativa prosegue, dall'altra si attende che Berlusconi (ago della bilancia) esca dall'ospedale dove potrebbe fermarsi per la riabilitazione per altri 15 giorni.*



Qualche tempo fa, a metà luglio doveva esserci il closing secondo il vate Campopiano. 
Ad oggi, sembra già molto se si arrivasse alla firma del PRELIMINARE. 
Le istruzioni degli aspirapolveri sono lunghe da decifrare, ma se tutti i dettagli finanziari sono già stati decisi, non vedo dove sia il motivo dietro a tutti questi rinvii. 
Il contratto è lungo da stilare? Ci vuole tempo per creare la società veicolo? 
Ma queste cose secondo voi le hanno decise ieri l'altro? 
Sapevano già da un po' come procedere e di sicuro questi erano passi prestabiliti per arrivare al closing definitivo... Non venitemi a dire che sono sorte complicazioni (tranne l'operazione a Berlusconi) perché non ci credo manco se me lo dice Galatioto. 
La verità è che non sapendo nulla pendiamo dalle labbra di questi misteriosi profeti, accecati dalla speranza di riavere finalmente una SQUADRA DI CALCIO da tifare. 
Ripeto ancora una volta, da parte mia, fino ai fatti concreti, qualsiasi articolo non vale nulla.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Si proroga la firma del preliminare (perchè Berlusconi sta come sta), non viene prorogata l'esclusiva.
> 
> Poi chi vuole intendere intenda.



Chissà perchè all inter il preliminare l'hanno fatto in gran segreto e noi invece facciamo slittare la programmazione di una stagione per permettere al superboss di firmare in diretta Tv??? Chissà....


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Ah sì?beccano un evasione fiscale da 600 milioni di euro e che fanno?Lasciano perdere?L'importante è che non riporti quei soldi in Italia sennò i tifosi della Juve vanno in depressione?Allora se alla fine in galera non ci va nessuno e nessuna azienda rischia la chiusura, Fininvest, sicura di questo, perchè non è andata avanti?
> 
> Ma ti rendi conto che tutte queste teorie si sgretolano come castelli di sabbia di fronte l'evidenza dei fatti?
> 
> Quella di Bee non aveva nulla a che vedere con i rientri dei capitali (che poi che se ne fa Berlusconi, se fuggisse alle Bahamas potrebbe andare a goderseli là senza correre rischi), ma er auna "semplice" operazione di LBO non riuscita (direi fortunatamente), perchè Bee non aveva i capitali per prendere il Milan, li cercava dalle banche ma le banche si sono tirate indietro prima di formalizzare il tutto.



Finalmente qualcuno che la vede come me...pure secondo me quello di Bee non è stato un teatrino...cioè non fraintendetemi....i modi si (foto,strette di mano ecc.), ma il problema è che davvero Bee e B. ci credevano! Credevano in un'operazione che era oggettivamente difficilissima da realizzare che poi per altri motivi, appunto, non si è realizzata. Io non discuto la teatralità della cosa o i modi (che non mi sono piaciuti), però penso proprio che loro ci credessero sul serio...è questo il problema vero...dovevano aprire gli occhi subito...tutto questo per dire che SECONDO ME non volevano prendere in giro o convincerci di chissà che cosa...per me credevano davvero in questa operazione fantasiosa (e forse è ancora peggio!)


----------



## martinmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Ah sì?beccano un evasione fiscale da 600 milioni di euro e che fanno?Lasciano perdere?L'importante è che non riporti quei soldi in Italia sennò i tifosi della Juve vanno in depressione?Allora se alla fine in galera non ci va nessuno e nessuna azienda rischia la chiusura, Fininvest, sicura di questo, perchè non è andata avanti?
> 
> Ma ti rendi conto che tutte queste teorie si sgretolano come castelli di sabbia di fronte l'evidenza dei fatti?
> 
> Quella di Bee non aveva nulla a che vedere con i rientri dei capitali (che poi che se ne fa Berlusconi, se fuggisse alle Bahamas potrebbe andare a goderseli là senza correre rischi), ma er auna "semplice" operazione di LBO non riuscita (direi fortunatamente), perchè Bee non aveva i capitali per prendere il Milan, li cercava dalle banche ma le banche si sono tirate indietro prima di formalizzare il tutto.



ahaah stai parlando di una che ha distrutto le basilari leggi italiane ridendo in faccia atutti...cosa vuoi che sia provare a portare 600 milioni dalle bahamas...ma scherzi?? metà finanza è in mano sua..in che mondo vivi?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Qualche tempo fa, a metà luglio doveva esserci il closing secondo il vate Campopiano.
> Ad oggi, sembra già molto se si arrivasse alla firma del PRELIMINARE.
> Le istruzioni degli aspirapolveri sono lunghe da decifrare, ma se tutti i dettagli finanziari sono già stati decisi, non vedo dove sia il motivo dietro a tutti questi rinvii.
> Il contratto è lungo da stilare? Ci vuole tempo per creare la società veicolo?
> ...



è PALESE ci siano state complicanze per tempi tecnici/capricci B. = allungamento tempi per accontentarlo/venirsi incontro.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Chissà perchè all inter il preliminare l'hanno fatto in gran segreto e noi invece facciamo slittare la programmazione di una stagione per permettere al superboss di firmare in diretta Tv??? Chissà....



Se conosci il personaggio B. te lo spieghi facilmente (pagliaccio conclamato  )


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Giugno 2016)

*Discutete civilmente senza offendere altri utenti e cortesemente quotate le ultime news quando scrivete*



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa: le parti si sono prese altro tempo per lavorare sul contratto. Presumibilmente quindi la data del rinvio sarà intorno a metà luglio. Fonti vicine all'operazione affermano che tutto procede secondo le attese. Gli incontri con Galatioto avrebbero chiarito alcuni punti importanti dell'accordo con Fininvest, tra cui l'investimento per il club di circa 400M nei prossimi anni. E la governance con la famiglia Berlusconi per i prossimi 3 anni. Gli studi legali (Chiomenti per Fininvest e GSP/Lazard per i cinesi) proseguono nella stesura del contratto. L'operazione finanziariamente è conclusa: 750M circa debiti inclusi, con il 70% in mano cinese per 350M. Sul tavolo anche ricapitalizzazione di 100M per sistemare i conti del club.
> Ancora oscuri i nomi della cordata, infatti dei nomi fatti soltanto Evergrande ne farebbe parte in piccola percentuale.
> Il veicolo societario è in fase di costruzione a Honk Kong ed avrà una potenza finanziaria di 1,5 miliardi.
> Insomma se da una parte la trattativa prosegue, dall'altra si attende che Berlusconi (ago della bilancia) esca dall'ospedale dove potrebbe fermarsi per la riabilitazione per altri 15 giorni.*


----------



## martinmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Finalmente qualcuno che la vede come me...pure secondo me quello di Bee non è stato un teatrino...cioè non fraintendetemi....i modi si (foto,strette di mano ecc.), ma il problema è che davvero Bee e B. ci credevano! Credevano in un'operazione che era oggettivamente difficilissima da realizzare che poi per altri motivi, appunto, non si è realizzata. Io non discuto la teatralità della cosa o i modi (che non mi sono piaciuti), però penso proprio che loro ci credessero sul serio...è questo il problema vero...dovevano aprire gli occhi subito...tutto questo per dire che SECONDO ME non volevano prendere in giro o convincerci di chissà che cosa...per me credevano davvero in questa operazione fantasiosa (e forse è ancora peggio!)


Non si è realizzata perchè qualcuno bravo della finanza gli stava mettendo i bastoni tra le ruote...


----------



## martinmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa: le parti si sono prese altro tempo per lavorare sul contratto. Presumibilmente quindi la data del rinvio sarà intorno a metà luglio. Fonti vicine all'operazione affermano che tutto procede secondo le attese. Gli incontri con Galatioto avrebbero chiarito alcuni punti importanti dell'accordo con Fininvest, tra cui l'investimento per il club di circa 400M nei prossimi anni. E la governance con la famiglia Berlusconi per i prossimi 3 anni. Gli studi legali (Chiomenti per Fininvest e GSP/Lazard per i cinesi) proseguono nella stesura del contratto. L'operazione finanziariamente è conclusa: 750M circa debiti inclusi, con il 70% in mano cinese per 350M. Sul tavolo anche ricapitalizzazione di 100M per sistemare i conti del club.
> Ancora oscuri i nomi della cordata, infatti dei nomi fatti soltanto Evergrande ne farebbe parte in piccola percentuale.
> Il veicolo societario è in fase di costruzione a Honk Kong ed avrà una potenza finanziaria di 1,5 miliardi.
> Insomma se da una parte la trattativa prosegue, dall'altra si attende che Berlusconi (ago della bilancia) esca dall'ospedale dove potrebbe fermarsi per la riabilitazione per altri 15 giorni.*


.


----------



## MilanistaSportivo (23 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Solo per far notare ai più distratti:
> 
> Fino a 10 giorni fa si parlava di proroga dell'esclusiva, mentre adesso si parla di firma del preliminare rinviata solo a causa delle condizioni di salute di Belrusconi.
> 
> Ma questo ai più sfugge, perchè tutti vogliono l'allenatore e che si faccia presto, sennò i Messi, i Ronaldo, i Pogba e i Modric non arriveranno al MIlan e l'anno prossimo non si potrà vincere la Champions, lo Scudetto, La coppa Italia, la Europa League, La SuperCoppa Europea e quella Italiana...e anche la SuperCoppa Galattica.



La supercoppa galattica deve essere nostra!!!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Non si è realizzata perchè qualcuno bravo della finanza gli stava mettendo i bastoni tra le ruote...



Le solite spy story...oh vabbè ciascuno la vede come vuole, basta parlarne civilmente  secondo me potrebbe essere così, secondo te no...amen


----------



## naliM77 (23 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Non si è realizzata perchè qualcuno bravo della finanza gli stava mettendo i bastoni tra le ruote...



Se gli hanno messo i bastoni tra le ruote, ora questa indagine che fine ha fatto?


----------



## martinmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Se conosci il personaggio B. te lo spieghi facilmente (pagliaccio conclamato  )



Fatto sta che la scusa della firma del preliminare slittata per motivi di salute non regge perchè si può fare tutto in segreto e ufficializzare in conferenza in un secondo momento...evidentemente stanno ancora realmente trattando e SB deve ancora decidere altrochè De Boer e contratti già pronti e firmati...


----------



## martinmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Se gli hanno messo i bastoni tra le ruote, ora questa indagine che fine ha fatto?



Rimane appunto un indagine...


----------



## kolao95 (23 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Fatto sta che la scusa della firma del preliminare slittata per motivi di salute non regge perchè si può fare tutto in segreto e ufficializzare in conferenza in un secondo momento...evidentemente stanno ancora realmente trattando e SB deve ancora decidere altrochè De Boer e contratti già pronti e firmati...



Comunque, nel giro di due mesi, ti ho visto cambiare idea almeno 10 volte su questa faccenda..


----------



## Coripra (23 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ehehe perchè speravi che mettessero in galera SB e chiudessero Fininvest? sogna!!! il massimo che possono fare è ostacolarlo...



A parte che questa non è la sede per parlare di politica ( o sbaglio, mod?), [MENTION=2707]naliM77[/MENTION] ha parlato giustamente di azzeramento dei vertici e non di chiusura di Fininvest che chiunque penso si auguri che non avvenga, almeno per non mettere in mezzo a una strada 20.000 dipendenti.
Tornando IT, i motivi dell'ultimo ritardo ci starebbero pure, se non che sono sommati a tutti gli altri ritardi.
Il che è veramente assurdo.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Giugno 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Qualche tempo fa, a metà luglio doveva esserci il closing secondo il vate Campopiano.
> Ad oggi, sembra già molto se si arrivasse alla firma del PRELIMINARE.
> Le istruzioni degli aspirapolveri sono lunghe da decifrare, ma se tutti i dettagli finanziari sono già stati decisi, non vedo dove sia il motivo dietro a tutti questi rinvii.
> Il contratto è lungo da stilare? Ci vuole tempo per creare la società veicolo?
> ...





martinmilan ha scritto:


> Chissà perchè all inter il preliminare l'hanno fatto in gran segreto e noi invece facciamo slittare la programmazione di una stagione per permettere al superboss di firmare in diretta Tv??? Chissà....





Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Finalmente qualcuno che la vede come me...pure secondo me quello di Bee non è stato un teatrino...cioè non fraintendetemi....i modi si (foto,strette di mano ecc.), ma il problema è che davvero Bee e B. ci credevano! Credevano in un'operazione che era oggettivamente difficilissima da realizzare che poi per altri motivi, appunto, non si è realizzata. Io non discuto la teatralità della cosa o i modi (che non mi sono piaciuti), però penso proprio che loro ci credessero sul serio...è questo il problema vero...dovevano aprire gli occhi subito...tutto questo per dire che SECONDO ME non volevano prendere in giro o convincerci di chissà che cosa...per me credevano davvero in questa operazione fantasiosa (e forse è ancora peggio!)





Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> è PALESE ci siano state complicanze per tempi tecnici/capricci B. = allungamento tempi per accontentarlo/venirsi incontro.





Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Se conosci il personaggio B. te lo spieghi facilmente (pagliaccio conclamato  )





martinmilan ha scritto:


> Non si è realizzata perchè qualcuno bravo della finanza gli stava mettendo i bastoni tra le ruote...



Ragazzi, personalmente in ambito lavorativo, in base alla mia esperienza, ed in ordine di grandezza infinitamente minore, parlo di lavori nell ordine delle decine di migliaia di euro, ma spesso anche meno, l' unico problema sono i soldi.

Specialmente quando si lavora con l' estero, in questo caso addirittura la Cina.
Sembra una stupidaggine, ma finchè non ci sono documentazioni, lettere bancarie, soldi veri insomma, le cose non procedono.
Attenzione, non sto dicendo che i soldi non ci siano, tutt' altro anzi, ma al 90% nel campo degli affari se non si chiude un affare o un lavoro è chiaramente una questione economica, pura e semplice.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Fatto sta che la scusa della firma del preliminare slittata per motivi di salute non regge perchè si può fare tutto in segreto e ufficializzare in conferenza in un secondo momento...evidentemente stanno ancora realmente trattando e SB deve ancora decidere altrochè De Boer e contratti già pronti e firmati...



Secondo me no, ma alla fine potrebbe essere pure quello che dici tu...quello che è sicuro è che non lo sapremo mai!! 
(che poi il fatto che hanno firmato in segreto come dici tu potrebbe essere....d'altronde è in segreto no??  )


----------



## Coripra (23 Giugno 2016)

Isao ha scritto:


> Sinceramente credo che qui la maggior parte si disperano ad ogni rinvio (compreso io), non perché perdiamo tempo per la prossima stagione ma piuttosto perché ogni rinvio mina le nostre certezze. Se avessimo nero su bianco che si rinvia ad ottobre ma da ottobre il milan sarà cinese, credo che in pochi si straccerebbero le vesti. E' importante che avvenga, ora o dopo ma deve avvenire. Vogliamo solo questo per ora.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Secondo me no, ma alla fine potrebbe essere pure quello che dici tu...quello che è sicuro è che non lo sapremo mai!!
> (che poi il fatto che hanno firmato in segreto come dici tu potrebbe essere....d'altronde è in segreto no??  )



Se avessero davvero firmato in segreto nulla vieterebbe di ufficializzare l'allenatore..invece qui dalle ultime nortizie si va al raduno senza..


----------



## martinmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Comunque, nel giro di due mesi, ti ho visto cambiare idea almeno 10 volte su questa faccenda..



3 volte positivo all'inizio,negativo dopo le sparate di Berlusca sul bambini mangiati,ripositivo dopo l'arrivo di galatioto ma dall'inizio in tutti questi casi sempre con la paura crescente ad ogni rinvio che sia un opera di riciclaggio colossale..


----------



## naliM77 (23 Giugno 2016)

Allora lo scrivo più semplice:

Se non si parla più della proroga dell'esclusiva, è perchè non ce n'è più bisogno. Se si parla della proroga della firma del preliminare, è perchè le parti oramai sono d'accordo sul 99.99% delle cose, stanno limando gli ultimi particolari che una volta limati, porteranno alla benedetta firma del preliminare.

Si doveva chiudere a luglio e invece si chiuderà a settembre?Amen...c'è stato un ritardo di un mese, sono 5 anni che molti aspettano questa cessione, di mesi ne sono passati 60 possono essere anche 61. Rischiamo di non vincere nulla nemmeno l'anno prossimo?Amen, io mi accontento di un quarto posto l'anno prossimo, visto che veniamo da 3 anni senza Europa. A me interessa che dalla stagione 2017/2018 al Milan si inizi a pensare veramente in grande. Purtroppo anche volendo, la gestione di quest'anno sarebbe stata quella che è ora a meno che l'accordo non fosse stato chiuso a gennaio. Comunque anche con un closing a luglio ci sarebbe stato un calciomercato co-gestito, visto che le trattative non le si inventa a luglio ma le si inizia a intavolare a marzo-aprile.

In poche parole, ci sarà la firma del preliminare?Io dico di sì.

L'allenatore verrà scelto?Io dico che è già stato scelto ma si aspetta ad ufficializzarlo (non chiedetemi il perchè)

Il mercato, sarà un mercato di fuochi d'artificio?No...il Milan non è in Europa, non ci sarebbero mai stati i botti e molti dei nomi che leggo non sarebbero mai venuti al Milan nemmeno s esi fosse chiuso due mesi fa. Il Milan, attualmente ha una società in confusione, uno spogliatoio che non è uno spogliatoio di una squadr adi calcio vincente, visto che è pieno di gelosie e di invidie, comunque non ci sarebbero mai stati i tempi per costruire un grande Milan per la stagione 2016/2017. Quando la nuova società si insedierà, quando prenderà possesso dei posti di comando, allora e solo allora vedremo di cosa sono capaci. Molti pensano solo al mercato e Campopiano ha giustamente scritto "lo vedrete a gennaio", ma a me interesserà di più vedere la struttura organizzativa che verrà fuori, perchè ora come ora, il Milan sembra un'impresuccia a gestione familiare, più che un brand famoso nel mondo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, personalmente in ambito lavorativo, in base alla mia esperienza, ed in ordine di grandezza infinitamente minore, parlo di lavori nell ordine delle decine di migliaia di euro, ma spesso anche meno, l' unico problema sono i soldi.
> 
> Specialmente quando si lavora con l' estero, in questo caso addirittura la Cina.
> Sembra una stupidaggine, ma finchè non ci sono documentazioni, lettere bancarie, soldi veri insomma, le cose non procedono.
> Attenzione, non sto dicendo che i soldi non ci siano, tutt' altro anzi, ma al 90% nel campo degli affari se non si chiude un affare o un lavoro è chiaramente una questione economica, pura e semplice.



interessante...anche io posso dire la mia (in realtà l'ho gia detta ma la riscrivo  )...la "mia" ditta voleva rilevarne un'altra sull'orlo del fallimento (quest'ultima capitanata da 2 soci)...ebbene abbiamo trattato praticamente un anno perchè uno dei soci aveva accettato subito di divenire, dopo l'acquisizione, dipendente...mentre l'altro voleva diventare socio...bon...alla fine dopo mesi e mesi e mesi di trattative l'abbiamo spuntata noi e lui si arrangia...questo per dire che non sono sempre i soldi  
ps. questo capo che vuole diventare socio mi ricorda qualcuno!!! ahahah


----------



## martinmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa: le parti si sono prese altro tempo per lavorare sul contratto. Presumibilmente quindi la data del rinvio sarà intorno a metà luglio. Fonti vicine all'operazione affermano che tutto procede secondo le attese. Gli incontri con Galatioto avrebbero chiarito alcuni punti importanti dell'accordo con Fininvest, tra cui l'investimento per il club di circa 400M nei prossimi anni. E la governance con la famiglia Berlusconi per i prossimi 3 anni. Gli studi legali (Chiomenti per Fininvest e GSP/Lazard per i cinesi) proseguono nella stesura del contratto. L'operazione finanziariamente è conclusa: 750M circa debiti inclusi, con il 70% in mano cinese per 350M. Sul tavolo anche ricapitalizzazione di 100M per sistemare i conti del club.
> Ancora oscuri i nomi della cordata, infatti dei nomi fatti soltanto Evergrande ne farebbe parte in piccola percentuale.
> Il veicolo societario è in fase di costruzione a Honk Kong ed avrà una potenza finanziaria di 1,5 miliardi.
> Insomma se da una parte la trattativa prosegue, dall'altra si attende che Berlusconi (ago della bilancia) esca dall'ospedale dove potrebbe fermarsi per la riabilitazione per altri 15 giorni.*



.


----------



## naliM77 (23 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Se avessero davvero firmato in segreto nulla vieterebbe di ufficializzare l'allenatore..invece qui dalle ultime nortizie si va al raduno senza..



Il Milan fino al 30 giugno ha 3 allenatori sotto contratto. Vuoi ufficializzarne un altro?

Per intenderci, il PSG che non sta passando quel che passiamo noi, ancora non ufficializza l'allenatore per la prossima stagione nonostante i più siano sicuri che Blanc verrà allontanato e che al suo posto arrivi Emery. Hai sentito per caso Emery dire che andrà al PSG?Lo hai visto in volo per Parigi?

Io no...

Perchè?

Perchè queste trattative possono essere fatte anche via telefono, fax, email, skype ecc ecc e ci si muove solo per la firma finale (che in alcuni casi è ammessa anche elettronicamente). 

Mi spiego meglio: probabilmente il Milan ha già scelto l'allenatore per la prossima stagione e probabilmente sarà annunciato DOPO il 30 giugno alle 23.59.59 per motivi di "correttezza". Quindi già questa cosa mi fa essere fiducioso sull'allontanamento di Brocchi (non avrebbe senso parlare di nuovo allenatore, basterebbe confermarlo con un comunicato e rinnovargli il contratto), poi se la giocano Pellegrini, Giampaolo e la new-entry De Boer. Io continuo a pensare che si chiuderà per Pellegrini...


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Giugno 2016)

A parte che la cessione è oramai cosa fatta e di scadenze UFFICIALI non ce ne sono (mettetevi il cuore in pace a riguardo, nessuno ci deve nulla, il preliminare sarà quando sarà), sono convintissimo che tutte queste paranoie non ci sarebbero se non ci fosse stata la vicenda bee lo scorso anno.

Ma stavolta siamo in mani ben diverse.

Inoltre, con tutte le variabili che si intrecciano in una trattativa così complessa, chi siamo noi per arrabbiarci davanti ad un rinvio?
Sappiamo qualcosa dei tecnicismi nel dettaglio della trattativa? ovviamente no.
Sappiamo precisamente a che punto sono dei lavori? nemmeno questo.
Quindi mettiamoci il cuore in pace, la cessione si farà, a breve sarà firmato il preliminare e poi si andrà al closing.
NESSUNO sa le date, NESSUNO dei diretti interessati le ha comunicate, sono solo supposizioni giornalistiche.

Un consiglio da amico: iniziare a ragionare sul fine ultimo (cessione e rinascita) e non rompersi la testa davanti a date inutili e non comunicate ufficialmente ne da fininvest ne da parte cinese è la chiave per vivere questa vicenda in maniera serena.

E inoltre, a chi si preoccupa di una stagione buttata per le lungaggini tecniche chiedo: meglio una stagione buttata in preparazione ad una sontuosa rinascita nei prossimi anni, o restare così con una stagione che sarebbe COMUNQUE buttata con i due vegliardi, ma senza prospettive per il futuro?

Spero di aver tranquillizzato un po gli animi.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Il Milan fino al 30 giugno ha 3 allenatori sotto contratto. Vuoi ufficializzarne un altro?
> 
> Per intenderci, il PSG che non sta passando quel che passiamo noi, ancora non ufficializza l'allenatore per la prossima stagione nonostante i più siano sicuri che Blanc verrà allontanato e che al suo posto arrivi Emery. Hai sentito per caso Emery dire che andrà al PSG?Lo hai visto in volo per Parigi?
> 
> ...



Potrebbe essere una teoria giusta,ma se dopo il 30 non succede nulla cade tutto il discorso.Il milan comunque ha solo seedorf a libro paga.Inzaghi è al Venezia e Mihajlovic al Toro.Brocchi ha un contrattino da allenatore di primavera.Il paragone Emery Blanc non regge poi molto perchè in ballo a Parigi ci sono ben altre cifre...ben altre!


----------



## naliM77 (23 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere una teoria giusta,ma se dopo il 30 non succede nulla cade tutto il discorso.Il milan comunque ha solo seedorf a libro paga.Inzaghi è al Venezia e Mihajlovic al Toro.Brocchi ha un contrattino da allenatore di primavera.Il paragone Emery Blanc non regge poi molto perchè in ballo a Parigi ci sono ben altre cifre...ben altre!



Non vorrei dire fesserie ma: Seedorf Inzaghi e Brocchi sono ancora sotto contratto (non ricordo se Inzaghi abbia rescisso, ma non credo), l'unico ad aver rescisso è stato Mihajlovic. Comunque anche se fosse, il Milan avrebbe sempre due allenatori sotto contratto più il terzo?Dai su eheheh

Io su blanc-emery-psg, facevo solo l'esempio che nonostante tutti sappiano che Blanc non sarà più l'allenatore del PSG e che forse lo sarà Emery, nessuno al PSG si sbilancia ufficializzando la cosa e così sarà fino a che i contratti non saranno firmati. Quindi se lo fa il PSG che non è in guerra di "successione" figuratevi se al Milan non tengono a bada la questione, dal punto di vista mediatico, fino a quando non sarà tutto più chiaro a livello societario.


----------



## ps18ps (23 Giugno 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A parte che la cessione è oramai cosa fatta e di scadenze UFFICIALI non ce ne sono (mettetevi il cuore in pace a riguardo, nessuno ci deve nulla, il preliminare sarà quando sarà), sono convintissimo che tutte queste paranoie non ci sarebbero se non ci fosse stata la vicenda bee lo scorso anno.
> 
> Ma stavolta siamo in mani ben diverse.
> 
> ...



che dire solo applausi!


----------



## naliM77 (23 Giugno 2016)

Comunque, tornando In Topic...8 o 15 luglio a me non cambia nulla. Tutto quello che c'era da decidere è stato deciso, tutto quello che si dovrà decidere sarà deciso e non sarà lo slittare di un mese di questa trattativa ad aver mandato a farsi benedire la prossima stagione, che comunque sarebbe stata interlocutoria e di transizione. E comunque non posso credere che gente disposta ad investire 1.5 miliardi di euro, non sapesse che chiudendo l'affare tra giugno e agosto, si mandava alle ortiche una stagione, probabilmente lo sapevano e lo hanno messo in conto. Un conto è partire a giugno e avere poco tempo per programmare la stagione, un conto è partire a settembre ed avere tempo un anno per programmare.


----------



## Coripra (23 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Non vorrei dire fesserie ma: Seedorf Inzaghi e Brocchi sono ancora sotto contratto (non ricordo se Inzaghi abbia rescisso, ma non credo), l'unico ad aver rescisso è stato Mihajlovic. Comunque anche se fosse, il Milan avrebbe sempre due allenatori sotto contratto più il terzo?Dai su eheheh
> 
> Io su blanc-emery-psg, facevo solo l'esempio che nonostante tutti sappiano che Blanc non sarà più l'allenatore del PSG e che forse lo sarà Emery, nessuno al PSG si sbilancia ufficializzando la cosa e così sarà fino a che i contratti non saranno firmati. Quindi se lo fa il PSG che non è in guerra di "successione" figuratevi se al Milan non tengono a bada la questione, dal punto di vista mediatico, fino a quando non sarà tutto più chiaro a livello societario.



E, giusto per provocazione, se facessimo risparmiare i cinesi e tornasse Seedorf?
(sai quanti sassolini si leverebbe nei confronti della "vecchia" dirigenza?)


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> E, giusto per provocazione, se facessimo risparmiare i cinesi e tornasse Seedorf?
> (sai quanti sassolini si leverebbe nei confronti della "vecchia" dirigenza?)



lo gradirei MOOOOOLTO


----------



## Luca_Taz (23 Giugno 2016)

seedorf inzaghi e brocchi tra 7 giorni non saranno piu sotto contratto col milan...a tutti e 3 scade il contratto il 30/6


----------



## martinmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Non vorrei dire fesserie ma: Seedorf Inzaghi e Brocchi sono ancora sotto contratto (non ricordo se Inzaghi abbia rescisso, ma non credo), l'unico ad aver rescisso è stato Mihajlovic. Comunque anche se fosse, il Milan avrebbe sempre due allenatori sotto contratto più il terzo?Dai su eheheh
> 
> Io su blanc-emery-psg, facevo solo l'esempio che nonostante tutti sappiano che Blanc non sarà più l'allenatore del PSG e che forse lo sarà Emery, nessuno al PSG si sbilancia ufficializzando la cosa e così sarà fino a che i contratti non saranno firmati. Quindi se lo fa il PSG che non è in guerra di "successione" figuratevi se al Milan non tengono a bada la questione, dal punto di vista mediatico, fino a quando non sarà tutto più chiaro a livello societario.


Inzaghi ha firmato col Venezia come fa ad essere sotto contratto?
Il paragone Blanc emery ripeto per me sono situazioni differenti.C'è un tecnico(Blanc) che ha ancora un anno di contratto e per mandarlo via bisogna darli tanti soldi...non una passeggiata insomma..


----------



## Gekyn (23 Giugno 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A parte che la cessione è oramai cosa fatta e di scadenze UFFICIALI non ce ne sono (mettetevi il cuore in pace a riguardo, nessuno ci deve nulla, il preliminare sarà quando sarà), sono convintissimo che tutte queste paranoie non ci sarebbero se non ci fosse stata la vicenda bee lo scorso anno.
> 
> Ma stavolta siamo in mani ben diverse.
> 
> ...



Non c'è da aggiungere altro.!


----------



## Luca_Taz (23 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Inzaghi ha firmato col Venezia come fa ad essere sotto contratto?
> Il paragone Blanc emery ripeto per me sono situazioni differenti.C'è un tecnico(Blanc) che ha ancora un anno di contratto e per mandarlo via bisogna darli tanti soldi...non una passeggiata insomma..


il contratto parte dall'1/7


----------



## martinmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

Luca_Taz ha scritto:


> il contratto parte dall'1/7



E allora aspettiamo l'1/7...a quel punto se arriva Pellegrini non sarò più pessimista...
Anche se capirete farmi credere che il motivo per cui non ufficializzino il tecnico sia per colpa di seedorf e inzaghi non ci credo molto..alla fine li devi pagare lo stesso fino al 30,tecnico nuovo o no..


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Giugno 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A parte che la cessione è oramai cosa fatta e di scadenze UFFICIALI non ce ne sono (mettetevi il cuore in pace a riguardo, nessuno ci deve nulla, il preliminare sarà quando sarà), sono convintissimo che tutte queste paranoie non ci sarebbero se non ci fosse stata la vicenda bee lo scorso anno.
> 
> Ma stavolta siamo in mani ben diverse.
> 
> ...



Fossi in te non ne sarei così sicuro. Se anche Pellegatti che è il servo di tutti ha mollato, evidentemente c'è qualcosa che non va.


----------



## naliM77 (23 Giugno 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A parte che la cessione è oramai cosa fatta e di scadenze UFFICIALI non ce ne sono (mettetevi il cuore in pace a riguardo, nessuno ci deve nulla, il preliminare sarà quando sarà), sono convintissimo che tutte queste paranoie non ci sarebbero se non ci fosse stata la vicenda bee lo scorso anno.
> 
> Ma stavolta siamo in mani ben diverse.
> 
> ...



Bravo, hai tradotto in maniera più pacata quel che io scrivo in modo più irruento


----------



## ps18ps (23 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> E allora aspettiamo l'1/7...a quel punto se arriva Pellegrini non sarò più pessimista...



secondo me si capirà molto dall'allenatore, perchè potrebbe dare un'idea più precisa dello stato della trattativa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa: le parti si sono prese altro tempo per lavorare sul contratto. Presumibilmente quindi la data del rinvio sarà intorno a metà luglio. Fonti vicine all'operazione affermano che tutto procede secondo le attese. Gli incontri con Galatioto avrebbero chiarito alcuni punti importanti dell'accordo con Fininvest, tra cui l'investimento per il club di circa 400M nei prossimi anni. E la governance con la famiglia Berlusconi per i prossimi 3 anni. Gli studi legali (Chiomenti per Fininvest e GSP/Lazard per i cinesi) proseguono nella stesura del contratto. L'operazione finanziariamente è conclusa: 750M circa debiti inclusi, con il 70% in mano cinese per 350M. Sul tavolo anche ricapitalizzazione di 100M per sistemare i conti del club.
> Ancora oscuri i nomi della cordata, infatti dei nomi fatti soltanto Evergrande ne farebbe parte in piccola percentuale.
> Il veicolo societario è in fase di costruzione a Honk Kong ed avrà una potenza finanziaria di 1,5 miliardi.
> Insomma se da una parte la trattativa prosegue, dall'altra si attende che Berlusconi (ago della bilancia) esca dall'ospedale dove potrebbe fermarsi per la riabilitazione per altri 15 giorni.*



In pratica una barzelletta continua..
Le date certe poste sono state tutte disattese..l'esclusiva scade il 30, entro il 22 si doveva firmare il preliminare..
Tutto doveva slittare a fine Giugno, poi ai primi di Luglio, adesso si va a metà Luglio altra data che sarà poi disattesa..

Per la cronaca, l'8 Luglio c'è il raduna..noi ci presentiamo: SENZA ALLENATORE, con una rosa senza alcun innesto e ferma alla squadra che l'anno scorso ha chiuso settima

Fate voi


----------



## martinmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> secondo me si capirà molto dall'allenatore, perchè potrebbe dare un'idea più precisa dello stato della trattativa.



io aspetto più quello che il preliminare...non dico altro..


----------



## naliM77 (23 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In pratica una barzelletta continua..
> Le date certe poste sono state tutte disattese..l'esclusiva scade il 30, entro il 22 si doveva firmare il preliminare..
> Tutto doveva slittare a fine Giugno, poi ai primi di Luglio, adesso si va a metà Luglio altra data che sarà poi disattesa..
> 
> ...



Chi te l'ha detto che siamo senza allenatore?Fino al 30 giugno ne abbiamo addirittura 3...poi magari il 1 luglio verrà ufficializzato il nuovo mister. se poi tu sai qualcosa di più faccelo sapere, perchè qui nessuno sa nulla


----------



## ps18ps (23 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> io aspetto più quello che il preliminare...non dico altro..



sisi anch'io. Purtroppo penso sarà Gianpaolo, che passerà come una via di mezzo tra la cessione e non, cosa che potrebbe essere vera forse. Comunque la speranza è l'ultima a morire


----------



## Coripra (23 Giugno 2016)

(sbagliato thread sorry)


----------



## Sherlocked (23 Giugno 2016)

strano un rinvio ?


----------



## ps18ps (23 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Chi te l'ha detto che siamo senza allenatore?Fino al 30 giugno ne abbiamo addirittura 3...poi magari il 1 luglio verrà ufficializzato il nuovo mister. se poi tu sai qualcosa di più faccelo sapere, perchè qui nessuno sa nulla



bhe sicuramente dovranno ufficializzare un allenatore. siamo senza allenatore al momento, perchè tutti i contratti scadono settimana prossima, e visto che l'8 luglio inizia il ritiro dovranno avere un allenatore, mica possono dire ai giocatori autogestitevi. Sarà interessante vedere che allenatore sarà ed eventualmente che contratto avrà..


----------



## martinmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> sisi anch'io. Purtroppo penso sarà Gianpaolo, che passerà come una via di mezzo tra la cessione e non, cosa che potrebbe essere vera forse. Comunque la speranza è l'ultima a morire



Per me Giampaolo sarebbe un brutto segno...un segno che mi farebbe capire che in realtà non sta cambiando niente e i padroni son sempre gli stessi senza ambizione e con l'ItalMilan in testa..


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa: le parti si sono prese altro tempo per lavorare sul contratto. Presumibilmente quindi la data del rinvio sarà intorno a metà luglio. Fonti vicine all'operazione affermano che tutto procede secondo le attese. Gli incontri con Galatioto avrebbero chiarito alcuni punti importanti dell'accordo con Fininvest, tra cui l'investimento per il club di circa 400M nei prossimi anni. E la governance con la famiglia Berlusconi per i prossimi 3 anni. Gli studi legali (Chiomenti per Fininvest e GSP/Lazard per i cinesi) proseguono nella stesura del contratto. L'operazione finanziariamente è conclusa: 750M circa debiti inclusi, con il 70% in mano cinese per 350M. Sul tavolo anche ricapitalizzazione di 100M per sistemare i conti del club.
> Ancora oscuri i nomi della cordata, infatti dei nomi fatti soltanto Evergrande ne farebbe parte in piccola percentuale.
> Il veicolo societario è in fase di costruzione a Honk Kong ed avrà una potenza finanziaria di 1,5 miliardi.
> Insomma se da una parte la trattativa prosegue, dall'altra si attende che Berlusconi (ago della bilancia) esca dall'ospedale dove potrebbe fermarsi per la riabilitazione per altri 15 giorni.*



Mah, ogni giorno i tempi si dilatano.

Vediamo come va a finire...


----------



## Konrad (23 Giugno 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A parte che la cessione è oramai cosa fatta e di scadenze UFFICIALI non ce ne sono (mettetevi il cuore in pace a riguardo, nessuno ci deve nulla, il preliminare sarà quando sarà), sono convintissimo che tutte queste paranoie non ci sarebbero se non ci fosse stata la vicenda bee lo scorso anno.
> 
> Ma stavolta siamo in mani ben diverse.
> 
> ...



Anche io, a mente fredda, mi sento di condividere al 100% le tue considerazioni. Ho sempre nutrito (e continuo a farlo) dubbi sullo strumento utilizzato per l'acquisto della società (consorzio d'imprese, fondo aperto etc..)...sarebbe stato molto più semplice se il "paperone" di turno ci avesse comprati e basta. Ma ci saranno alle spalle ragioni che ovviamente io, formichina, non potrò sapere...

Ciò che mi interessa è il fine...e quindi:
1) CESSIONE SOCIETA' A CHI HA SOLDI DA INVESTIRCI;
2) ROTTAMAZIONE DI CONDOR SPENNACCHIATI E LACCHE' VARI;
3) INSERIMENTO DI PERSONE SIMBOLO DEL MILAN CHE FU, ORA TENUTE VOLUTAMENTE IN DISPARTE, PER RIACQUISTARE LO "SPIRITO MILAN" AL DI LA' DELLA PROPRIETA';
4) TORNARE A COMPETERE PER I VERTICI NAZIONALI E INTERNAZIONALI;
5) NON LEGGERE PIU' CERTI NOMI ACCOSTATI ALLA ROSA DEL MILAN.

Ci vorrà una stagione...due? ESTICA!


----------



## ps18ps (23 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Per me Giampaolo sarebbe un brutto segno...un segno che mi farebbe capire che in realtà non sta cambiando niente e i padroni son sempre gli stessi senza ambizione e con l'ItalMilan in testa..



bisogna vedere anche il contratto. se fosse un contratto annuale senza pretese economiche, potrebbe essere effettivamente un ripiego temporaneo perchè la trattativa è ancora lunga e fininvest non vuole esporsi molto, e non lascerebbe comunque alla futura società un contratto oneroso e lungo.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> bisogna vedere anche il contratto. se fosse un contratto annuale senza pretese economiche, potrebbe essere effettivamente un ripiego temporaneo perchè la trattativa è ancora lunga e fininvest non vuole esporsi molto, e non lascerebbe comunque alla futura società un contratto oneroso e lungo.



Non ci credo lo stesso...meglio spendere qualcosina in più per un tecnico buono che buttare soldi per un esonero quasi sicuro..la logica imporrebbe questa analisi..


----------



## Fedeshi (23 Giugno 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> secondo me si capirà molto dall'allenatore, perchè potrebbe dare un'idea più precisa dello stato della trattativa.



Più precisamente dal suo contratto,qualora si trattasse di un Giampaolo et simila.


----------



## ps18ps (23 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Più precisamente dal suo contratto,qualora si trattasse di un Giampaolo et simila.



sisi esatto


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Chi te l'ha detto che siamo senza allenatore?Fino al 30 giugno ne abbiamo addirittura 3...poi magari il 1 luglio verrà ufficializzato il nuovo mister. se poi tu sai qualcosa di più faccelo sapere, perchè qui nessuno sa nulla



Certo sarà felicissimo il nuovo tecnico di insediarsi il giorno del raduno..vabbé che tanto se sarà Giampaolo anche in due anni non si ambienterebbe


----------



## mabadi (23 Giugno 2016)

a sto punto spostiamo il ritiro all'8


----------



## naliM77 (23 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Certo sarà felicissimo il nuovo tecnico di insediarsi il giorno del raduno..vabbé che tanto se sarà Giampaolo anche in due anni non si ambienterebbe



Ma tu sai se l'allenatore non sia già stato contattato e non siano già stati presi gli accordi di dovere? Perchè io non lo so. Magari l'allenatore già è stato scelto e si aspetta solo una data per ufficializzarne l'arrivo. 

Lo ripeto, la situazione del PSG è identica. Non c'è nessuna ufficialità, si pensa solo che sia Emery eppure non mi sembra che a Parigi sia in corso una trattativa di cessione della società. Semplicemetne le società serie lavorano così.

La stagione inizia il 1 luglio?L'allenatore sarà ufficializzato DOPO il 1 luglio. Non ci vedo nulla di male.

Oppure secondo te, se ufficializzeremo l'allenatore il 7 luglio, vorrebbe dire che lo avremmo contattato il 6 luglio a ora di cena:

"pronto parlo con casa Pellegrini?"

"sì dica"

"Siamo il Milan, domani vorrebbe diventare l'allenatore del Milan?"

"certo, finisco di mangiare questo persico al forno con le patate, prendo l'aereo e vengo a Milano afirmare domani"...


----------



## Il Genio (23 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Ma tu sai se l'allenatore non sia già stato contattato e non siano già stati presi gli accordi di dovere? Perchè io non lo so. Magari l'allenatore già è stato scelto e si aspetta solo una data per ufficializzarne l'arrivo.
> 
> Lo ripeto, la situazione del PSG è identica. Non c'è nessuna ufficialità, si pensa solo che sia Emery eppure non mi sembra che a Parigi sia in corso una trattativa di cessione della società. Semplicemetne le società serie lavorano così.
> 
> ...



Guarda, io sono molto amico di uno dello staff di brocchi e ti assicuro che ad oggi lui non sa niente di niente


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Giugno 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Guarda, io sono molto amico di uno dello staff di brocchi e ti assicuro che ad oggi lui non sa niente di niente



In realtà dice che sarà lui l'allenatore, o almeno ne è convinto


----------



## osvaldobusatti (23 Giugno 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Fonti?



Ospedale Psichiatrico.


----------



## dyablo65 (23 Giugno 2016)

ufficializzare un allenatore alla data del raduno mi sembra quantomeno strano .

mi sembra di rivivere le ultime stagioni quando nessuno sapeva cosa fare , chi comprare , che modulo fare , cessioni ad minkiam....

"caro pellegrini o chiunque , le presento poli - montolivo- bertolacci ecco ne ricavi un buon reparto di centrocampo....."


----------



## Il Genio (23 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> In realtà dice che sarà lui l'allenatore, o almeno ne è convinto



Si sta prepeando come se lo fosse, questo sì


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Ma tu sai se l'allenatore non sia già stato contattato e non siano già stati presi gli accordi di dovere? Perchè io non lo so. Magari l'allenatore già è stato scelto e si aspetta solo una data per ufficializzarne l'arrivo.
> 
> Lo ripeto, la situazione del PSG è identica. Non c'è nessuna ufficialità, si pensa solo che sia Emery eppure non mi sembra che a Parigi sia in corso una trattativa di cessione della società. Semplicemetne le società serie lavorano così.
> 
> ...



Certo Milan e PSG sono nella medesima situazione, identica..


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Giugno 2016)

Raimondi è lo stesso di "avvistato Ibrahimovic a Torino", quindi fate voi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Giugno 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Spero sia ironico


Perché dovrei esserlo? È per dire che, burocraticamente, pratiche così non si sbrigano in quattro e quattr'otto.


----------



## Milanista 87 (23 Giugno 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A parte che la cessione è oramai cosa fatta e di scadenze UFFICIALI non ce ne sono (mettetevi il cuore in pace a riguardo, nessuno ci deve nulla, il preliminare sarà quando sarà), sono convintissimo che tutte queste paranoie non ci sarebbero se non ci fosse stata la vicenda bee lo scorso anno.
> 
> Ma stavolta siamo in mani ben diverse.
> 
> ...



Ma assolutamente NO . Non ci sono segni positivi o negativi . Le scadenze sono cominciate con l'Intervista di Galatioto alla Gazzetta in Aprile che dava 8 settimane e dunque cadeva in giugno , poi ci sono stati rinvii per lo stato di salute di Berlusconi
Per la chiusura della trattativa a oggi manca la firma del preliminare e successivamente quella del closing 
Da dove ti viene questa certezza , scusami ? 
E ricordo che di clausole delle penali aggiuntive non c'è niente di ufficiale 
Mediaset e i Cinesi non hanno smentito date ma hanno semmai rinviato il tutto . 
Questo continuare a arrampicarsi sugli specchi è stucchevole


----------



## Coripra (23 Giugno 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Ma assolutamente NO . Non ci sono segni positivi o negativi . Le scadenze sono cominciate con l'Intervista di Galatioto alla Gazzetta in Aprile che dava 8 settimane e dunque cadeva in giugno , poi ci sono stati rinvii per lo stato di salute di Berlusconi
> Per la chiusura della trattativa a oggi manca la firma del preliminare e successivamente quella del closing
> Da dove ti viene questa certezza , scusami ?
> E ricordo che di clausole delle penali aggiuntive non c'è niente di ufficiale
> ...



Però devi ammettere che altrettanto stucchevole appaiono le continue lamentazioni di chi non vuole vedere nulla di concreto nelle notizie sin qui giunte.
Poi è chiaro che ognuno è libero di interpretare quanto trapela come più gli aggrada.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Giugno 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Però devi ammettere che altrettanto stucchevole appaiono le continue lamentazioni di chi non vuole vedere nulla di concreto nelle notizie sin qui giunte.
> Poi è chiaro che ognuno è libero di interpretare quanto trapela come più gli aggrada.



La trattavia è in chiusura suvvia, non esiste paragonare questa cosa alla storia di Bee.

Che tra l' altro, a mio avviso, non era falsa nemmeno quella, semplicemente avrà trovato degli investitori che a Berlusconi non andavano bene, probabilmente perchè quando è stato il momento di pagare moneta vedere cammello, è successo qualcosa....


----------



## naliM77 (23 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Certo Milan e PSG sono nella medesima situazione, identica..



Appunto. Al PSG la situazione è tranquilla e nessuno si affretta ad ufficializzare un allenatore preso al 99%. Al Milan la situazione è frenetica ma comunque nessuno ufficializza un allenatore che al 99% è stato preso ma sta ultimando le pratiche necessarie.

Ci vuole pazienza


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Giugno 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Ma assolutamente NO . Non ci sono segni positivi o negativi . Le scadenze sono cominciate con l'Intervista di Galatioto alla Gazzetta in Aprile che dava 8 settimane e dunque cadeva in giugno , poi ci sono stati rinvii per lo stato di salute di Berlusconi
> Per la chiusura della trattativa a oggi manca la firma del preliminare e successivamente quella del closing
> Da dove ti viene questa certezza , scusami ?
> E ricordo che di clausole delle penali aggiuntive non c'è niente di ufficiale
> ...



Ripeto, questa paranoia è tutta dovuta alla paura di scottarsi di nuovo come successo con mr bee.
Abbiamo avuto diversi segnali dell'importanza della cordata, sta a te se volerli cogliere o far finta di nulla.
Io mi fido e sono sereno, vale la pena passare queste ultime settimane a piangere inutilmente davanti ad ogni rinvio?

Io la mia scelta a riguardo l'ho fatta


----------



## naliM77 (23 Giugno 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Ma assolutamente NO . Non ci sono segni positivi o negativi . Le scadenze sono cominciate con l'Intervista di Galatioto alla Gazzetta in Aprile che dava 8 settimane e dunque cadeva in giugno , poi ci sono stati rinvii per lo stato di salute di Berlusconi
> Per la chiusura della trattativa a oggi manca la firma del preliminare e successivamente quella del closing
> Da dove ti viene questa certezza , scusami ?
> E ricordo che di clausole delle penali aggiuntive non c'è niente di ufficiale
> ...



Sì parlava di scadenze ufficiali. Per scadenze ufficiali non si intendono quelle scritte sui giornali ma quelle scritte sui contratti che nessuno ha visto se non qualche fortunato.

E come ho scritto stamattina: se si è passati dal "prorogare l'esclusiva" al "rinviare la data per la firma del preliminare" vuol dire che qualcosa di positivo è successo.

Per quanto ne sappiamo noi, in segreto il preliminare pottrebbe essere gia stato firmato, ma Berlusconi vuole uscire dall'ospedale per ufficializzare la cosa magari con uno show televisivo a reti unificate e giornalisti da ogni parte del mondo.

Ma ve la immaginate la conferenza stampa successiva alla firma svolta nella stanza di ospedale di Berlusconi? Dai su...siate seri.

Perché deve esserci Berlusconi alla conferenza stampa? Perché il Milan è suo...non di Marina o Piersilvio.


----------



## zlatan (23 Giugno 2016)

Boh ragazzi avevo detto che avrei aspettato il 30 prima di gettare la spugna, adesso si parla di firma tra il 4 e l'8, ma noi se non sbaglio il 5/6 iniziamo i test preraduno. Mi aspetto il primo luglio il nome dell'allenatore francamente non il giorno stesso o il giorno prima del raduno. E se davvero lo annunceranno il primo luglio la paura che sia Brocchi purtroppo è più che mai viva....


----------



## Sherlocked (23 Giugno 2016)

Dove sono gli ottimisti ? Tutto sta andando come previsto. Ecco il primo rinvio. Poi si arriverà a settembre. Nel frattempo, mercato low-cost orchestrato dal nostro duo Galliani-Preziosi. Squadra mediocre ma tanto i tifosi diranno "eh ma ormai cedono"...un film ahimè già visto.


----------



## naliM77 (23 Giugno 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Dove sono gli ottimisti ? Tutto sta andando come previsto. Ecco il primo rinvio. Poi si arriverà a settembre. Nel frattempo, mercato low-cost orchestrato dal nostro duo Galliani-Preziosi. Squadra mediocre ma tanto i tifosi diranno "eh ma ormai cedono"...un film ahimè già visto.



Gli ottimisti ci sono, basta solo leggere i commenti. Io sono tra questi.

Finora, lo ripeto, era rinviata la scadenza dell'esclusiva (allungata al 30 giugno) ora si parla di firma del preliminare 

Le cose, già nelle parole usate dai giornalisti, suppongono uno sviluppo positivo della trattativa. E lo ripeto di nuovo, l'anno scorso nn si è chiuso perchè Bee non portò i soldi al tavolo (visto che onn riuscì a trovare i soldi richiesti), mentre oggi i cinesi i soldi li hanno già messi.


----------



## Milanista 87 (23 Giugno 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Però devi ammettere che altrettanto stucchevole appaiono le continue lamentazioni di chi non vuole vedere nulla di concreto nelle notizie sin qui giunte.
> Poi è chiaro che ognuno è libero di interpretare quanto trapela come più gli aggrada.



Perchè mai ? Io mi baso sui fatti . E i fatti dicono che la trattativa è in corso ma è tutt'altro che essere in chiusura
Io non sono scettico o positivo , sono realista
Per credere devo toccare con mano e a oggi mi sembra che la situazione sia uguale a due mesi fa
Problemi di salute di Berlusconi a parte . 
Di notizie certe ci sono solo gli incontri con il russo e Galatioto , il resto sono supposizioni pro o contro .


----------



## Milanista 87 (23 Giugno 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ripeto, questa paranoia è tutta dovuta alla paura di scottarsi di nuovo come successo con mr bee.
> Abbiamo avuto diversi segnali dell'importanza della cordata, sta a te se volerli cogliere o far finta di nulla.
> Io mi fido e sono sereno, vale la pena passare queste ultime settimane a piangere inutilmente davanti ad ogni rinvio?
> 
> Io la mia scelta a riguardo l'ho fatta



Quali segnali ? Galatioto ? Galatioto ha parlato di cordata interessata nella intervista citata . Stop . 
Di nomi non ne sono usciti e a parte smentite ( di facciata o no è da vedere ) o silenzi io non vedo segnali di importanza della cordata . Dimostramene uno , a oggi . Articoli di Campopiano a parte . 
Io non piango , evito di farmi illusioni o pensare male . Il vostro ottimismo al momento mi pare del tutto ingiustificato . 
La prudenza sarebbe il miglior consiglio . Io non mi aspetto niente di che . Vendita o meno .


----------



## Coripra (23 Giugno 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Perchè mai ? Io mi baso sui fatti . E i fatti dicono che la trattativa è in corso ma è tutt'altro che essere in chiusura
> Io non sono scettico o positivo , sono realista
> Per credere devo toccare con mano e a oggi mi sembra che la situazione sia uguale a due mesi fa
> Problemi di salute di Berlusconi a parte .
> Di notizie certe ci sono solo gli incontri con il russo e Galatioto , il resto sono supposizioni pro o contro .



D'accordissimo con te... ma perchè mi sono messo a discutere allora?


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Appunto. Al PSG la situazione è tranquilla e nessuno si affretta ad ufficializzare un allenatore preso al 99%. Al Milan la situazione è frenetica ma comunque nessuno ufficializza un allenatore che al 99% è stato preso ma sta ultimando le pratiche necessarie.
> 
> Ci vuole pazienza



Chi sarebbe sto tecnico che abbiamo preso al 99% scusa?


----------



## Milanista 87 (23 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Sì parlava di scadenze ufficiali. Per scadenze ufficiali non si intendono quelle scritte sui giornali ma quelle scritte sui contratti che nessuno ha visto se non qualche fortunato.
> 
> E come ho scritto stamattina: se si è passati dal "prorogare l'esclusiva" al "rinviare la data per la firma del preliminare" vuol dire che qualcosa di positivo è successo.
> 
> ...


 Visto che se una notizia "falsa "non è smentita può significare che sia vera . E ci sono citazioni Ansa , cosa fanno complottano anche loro come Di Stefano ? Eddai
In quanto al prorogare e al rinviare la data di firma dove sia tutto questo essere positivi per me è un mistero 
In quanto al preliminare firmato non è certezza di cessione se non dietro a solide clausole di penali , e devono essere molto alte
Senza questo è inutile proseguire 
Il resto è ricamare su situazioni esterne alla cessione . Che Berlusconi voglia cedere questo Milan è tutto da vedere . 
Io aspetto fatti concreti , a oggi ci sono solo articoli di ogni tipo . Il resto lo porta via il vento .


----------



## Milanista 87 (23 Giugno 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> D'accordissimo con te... ma perchè mi sono messo a discutere allora?



Si può avere idee diverse ma arrivare alla stessa conclusione . Tutto qui


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Giugno 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Quali segnali ? Galatioto ? Galatioto ha parlato di cordata interessata nella intervista citata . Stop .
> Di nomi non ne sono usciti e a parte smentite ( di facciata o no è da vedere ) o silenzi io non vedo segnali di importanza della cordata . Dimostramene uno , a oggi . Articoli di Campopiano a parte .
> Io non piango , evito di farmi illusioni o pensare male . Il vostro ottimismo al momento mi pare del tutto ingiustificato .
> La prudenza sarebbe il miglior consiglio . Io non mi aspetto niente di che . Vendita o meno .



Vuoi un segnale?
Galatioto a Milano.
Nell'intervista ha detto che avrebbe chiuso a breve.
Gancikoff a Milano che tratta con Fininvest.

Il pessimismo sono parole, l'ottimismo sono fatti, al momento.


----------



## naliM77 (23 Giugno 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Quali segnali ? Galatioto ? Galatioto ha parlato di cordata interessata nella intervista citata . Stop .
> Di nomi non ne sono usciti e a parte smentite ( di facciata o no è da vedere ) o silenzi io non vedo segnali di importanza della cordata . Dimostramene uno , a oggi . Articoli di Campopiano a parte .
> Io non piango , evito di farmi illusioni o pensare male . Il vostro ottimismo al momento mi pare del tutto ingiustificato .
> La prudenza sarebbe il miglior consiglio . Io non mi aspetto niente di che . Vendita o meno .



L'ottimismo è il sale della vita  fino all'annuncio del fallimetno della trattativa, o della firma del preliminare, tutte e due le tesi (fFarsa o trattativa in dirittura d'arrivo) sono vere.

Però mentre noi ottimisti, siamo ottimisti e viviamo la situazione con il sorriso sulle labbra cercando di tranquillizzare i pessimisti, i pessimisti invece non fanno altro che seminare sconforto e "energie negative" sul forum ehehehe Ognuno è libero di fare quel che gli pare, ci mancherebbe, non sto criticando i pessimisti, spiegavo solo il messaggio di Trumpusconi  Quindi visto che pensare positivo non è poi così difficile, basta interpretare le notizie che ci arrivano, come notizie positivve, magari ci si guadagna in salute e in riduzioni di ulcere e fegati ingrossati.

Poi dovesse saltare la trattativa saremo tutti incavolati neri...ma se dovesse andar bene, chi ridarà, ai pessimisti, questi due mesi di pessimismo ed aciditià di stomaco?


----------



## Milanista 87 (23 Giugno 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Vuoi un segnale?
> Galatioto a Milano.
> Nell'intervista ha detto che avrebbe chiuso a breve.
> Gancikoff a Milano che tratta con Fininvest.
> ...



Se parli di citazioni di interviste citiamo tutto però 
Galatioto ha anche detto che è la trattativa più difficile della sua vita . Di chiusura a breve francamente non mi ricordo ma di tempi più stretti possibili . 
In quanto alla trattativa Gancikoff - Fininvest a parte il trattare non è uscito nulla 
Di fatti zero , in un senso o in un altro 
E mi aspetto querele su cordate inesistenti , sempre che sia una bufala e sempre che si tenga alla nostra società


----------



## mabadi (23 Giugno 2016)

un tale Alberto Forchielli, direttore del fondo di Private Equity Mandarin Capital Partners ha dichiarato che la cordata non esiste ed è tutta un'invenzione..... su Twi...r lo stanno massacrando...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> un tale Alberto Forchielli, direttore del fondo di Private Equity Mandarin Capital Partners ha dichiarato che la cordata non esiste ed è tutta un'invenzione..... su Twi...r lo stanno massacrando...



ero entrato nel forum proprio per riportare la notizia ahahah....ha detto che dalla cina non capiscono la differenza di prezzo inter milan ahah


----------



## Freddiedevil (23 Giugno 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Dove sono gli ottimisti ? Tutto sta andando come previsto. Ecco il primo rinvio. Poi si arriverà a settembre. Nel frattempo, mercato low-cost orchestrato dal nostro duo Galliani-Preziosi. Squadra mediocre ma tanto i tifosi diranno "eh ma ormai cedono"...un film ahimè già visto.



Sti acquisti low-cost li hai visti solo tu. Fin ora è stato preso solo Vangioni che era già preso comunque a gennaio.
Il fatto che non stiano facendo nulla è sintomatico del fatto che qualcosa accadra, perchè altrimenti avremmo già giampaolo in panchina e avremmo già preso saponara e altri tre/quattro scarsoni a parametro zero come ogni anno. E invece mi pare che le cose non stiano andando così...


----------



## Coripra (23 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> L'ottimismo è il sale della vita  fino all'annuncio del fallimetno della trattativa, o della firma del preliminare, tutte e due le tesi (fFarsa o trattativa in dirittura d'arrivo) sono vere.
> 
> Però mentre noi ottimisti, siamo ottimisti e viviamo la situazione con il sorriso sulle labbra cercando di tranquillizzare i pessimisti, i pessimisti invece non fanno altro che seminare sconforto e "energie negative" sul forum ehehehe Ognuno è libero di fare quel che gli pare, ci mancherebbe, non sto criticando i pessimisti, spiegavo solo il messaggio di Trumpusconi  Quindi visto che pensare positivo non è poi così difficile, basta interpretare le notizie che ci arrivano, come notizie positivve, magari ci si guadagna in salute e in riduzioni di ulcere e fegati ingrossati.
> 
> Poi dovesse saltare la trattativa saremo tutti incavolati neri...ma se dovesse andar bene, chi ridarà, ai pessimisti, questi due mesi di pessimismo ed aciditià di stomaco?



saggezza zen


----------



## martinmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Ospedale Psichiatrico.



ti stanno aspettando..


----------



## martinmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

Se fosse già tutto fatto come dice qualcuno allora Fininvest e i cinesi avrebbero tutto l'interesse ad emettere un comunicato per rassicurare i tifosi inferociti nel quale si annuncia che l'accordo è stato raggiunto e si aspetta solo che SB si rimetta per le firme ufficiali.
C'è di mezzo anche una campagna abbonamenti,merchandising ecc...
Evidentemente stanno ancora trattando...


----------



## naliM77 (23 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Se fosse già tutto fatto come dice qualcuno allora Fininvest e i cinesi avrebbero tutto l'interesse ad emettere un comunicato per rassicurare i tifosi inferociti nel quale si annuncia che l'accordo è stato raggiunto e si aspetta solo che SB si rimetta per le firme ufficiali.
> C'è di mezzo anche una campagna abbonamenti,merchandising ecc...
> Evidentemente stanno ancora trattando...



Che c'entrano i tifosi con la trattativa?

Gli abbonamenti li faranno se arriveranno i cinesi, non li faranno se non arriveranno i cinesi. Stesso discorso per il.merchandising.

Quindi ripeto...perché emettere un comunicato per i tifosi? Non serve a nulla.


----------



## Sherlocked (23 Giugno 2016)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Sti acquisti low-cost li hai visti solo tu. Fin ora è stato preso solo Vangioni che era già preso comunque a gennaio.
> Il fatto che non stiano facendo nulla è sintomatico del fatto che qualcosa accadra, perchè altrimenti avremmo già giampaolo in panchina e avremmo già preso saponara e altri tre/quattro scarsoni a parametro zero come ogni anno. E invece mi pare che le cose non stiano andando così...



Lapadula Vangioni. Rinnovo a Montolivo e Zapata, due oscenità. E comunque la mia era una proiezione del futuro prossimo.


----------



## Edric (23 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Che c'entrano i tifosi con la trattativa?



Ecco appunto... smettiamo di preoccuparci per falsi problemi o ipotesi catastrofistiche (perché tale sarebbe la non cessione ovviamente) che non hanno alcun senso.

I tifosi l'ultima cosa di cui han diritto è di essere informati per filo e per segno sugli sviluppi della cessione che invece riguarda gli azionisti semmai.

Poi magari cerchiamo anche di smettere di fare sempre e costantemente post modello "apocalisse is coming" (che sia per l'italmilan, per silviononcede, o è fatta per questo o quell'altro allenatore ormai) perché non è che aggiungono granché alla discussione e, al cinquantesimo post sempre uguale, magari da anche un po' fastidio leggerlo agli altri utenti 

E credetemi capisco benissimo la frustazione di dover aver a che fare da anni con l'operato di questa società. Io è dai tempi della cessione di Kakà ormai che aspetto di veder il vento cambiare.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Giugno 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Lapadula Vangioni. Rinnovo a Montolivo e Zapata, due oscenità. E comunque la mia era una proiezione del futuro prossimo.



che si dice su fognafans?


----------



## Sherlocked (23 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> che si dice su fognafans?



Prego ?


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Giugno 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Prego ?



niente ci siamo capiti


----------



## Sherlocked (23 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> niente ci siamo capiti



Va bene


----------



## Milanista 87 (24 Giugno 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> I tifosi l'ultima cosa di cui han diritto è di essere informati per filo e per segno sugli sviluppi della cessione che invece riguarda gli azionisti semmai.



Ma perchè ? Questo signfica accettare tutto . 
Una persona ha il diritto di pensare e fare ragionamenti se paga tot euro per un abbonamento o no ?
Se no mettano i Robot in tribuna e vai
I problemi della società sono iniziati nel 2007 quando la rosa non è stata rinnovata , 
E i tifosi hanno accettato il tutto perchè comunque c'erano i campioni , quelli veri . 
Se a oggi leggo che Lapadula è un giocatore da Top Club quando ha giocato in B invece di scrivere una interessante scommessa c'è qualcosa che non va 
Per me c'è una parte di tifo a cui fondamentalmente va bene che resti Berlusconi e pure Galliani
L'acquisto di ieri è stato già definito capolavoro . 
Evviva il Re


----------



## Edric (24 Giugno 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Ma perchè ? Questo signfica accettare tutto .
> Una persona ha il diritto di pensare e fare ragionamenti se paga tot euro per un abbonamento o no ?
> Se no mettano i Robot in tribuna e vai
> I problemi della società sono iniziati nel 2007 quando la rosa non è stata rinnovata ,
> ...



No accettare tutto proprio no, anzi semmai io son della tua stessa opinione su questo argomento visto che è proprio dal 2007 che mi lamento di queste cose . 

I tifosi milanisti son stati decisamente *troppo* pazienti e riconoscenti verso questa società, visto il modo in cui sono stati trattati negli ultimi 10 anni dalla stessa.


Sugli altri punti

- Lapadula, al momento, è una *promessa *e niente più, mi pare evidente. *Non *è un giocatore da Top Club se non come riserva. (gli auguro però di diventarlo in futuro perché potrebbe averne le potenzialità)

- E' molto probabile che ci sia una parte di tifo che preferirebbe che restino così le cose. Di certo però *non sono tifosi rossoneri*

- L'eventualità (per me assai remota al momento) di una non cessione è, questa volta, *inaccettabile*, in qualunque forma, modo o grado dalla tifoseria rossonera. Chi dovesse accettarla, o premesse perché non avvenga, è evidente che non può essere considerato un tifoso rossonero o che non stia pensando al bene di questa società ed al suo ritorno ai livelli sportivi che *le competono* (perché vediamo di non dimenticarci *cosa è il Milan per la storia del calcio mondiale*, anche se a qualcuno farebbe comodo che lo facessimo).


----------



## martinmilan (24 Giugno 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> No accettare tutto proprio no, anzi semmai io son della tua stessa opinione su questo argomento visto che è proprio dal 2007 che mi lamento di queste cose .
> 
> I tifosi milanisti son stati decisamente *troppo* pazienti e riconoscenti verso questa società, visto il modo in cui sono stati trattati negli ultimi 10 anni dalla stessa.
> 
> ...


I tifosi rossoneri sono trattati come pecore da 10 anni.E'una cosa che si percepisce nell'ambiente in maniera vistosa.Comunicazione reale e sincera coi tifosi pari a 0,distacco con la tofoseria totale.Gli interessa solo raccontare enormi balle sulla competitività della rosa per quelli allocchi degli sponsor...Quando Barbara Berlusconi ha osato dire che siamo da El,ovvero dire la verità per non prendere in giro la gente,si è presa una marea di rimproveri ed insulti.E'chiaro che prima venghino gli sponsor e poi i tifosi.Ma così il calcio non va avanti perchè sono questi ultimi il vero motore di questo sport ma pare che in società se ne siano dimenticati da anni..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Giugno 2016)

Comunque La Scala ha puntualizzato nuovamente tutto ciò che sa...ha detto che i giornalisti sostanzialmente non sanno una mazza (quindi non fidarsi), che inventano di sana pianta.....che quelli di fininvest sanno chi sono i compratori e che sono assolutamente in grado di affrontare affari da miliardi di euro....ha detto che i loro advisor sono il top del top del top e che hanno un piano di rilancio con acquisti molto molto molto importante...ha però detto che data la natura dell'affare ci sono state infinite perdite di tempo, ma che i cinesi sono convinti che questo non pregiudicherà la loro ascesa (forse sono disposti a "sacrificare" questo mercato a quanto pare)....comunque sia il succo è che hanno un patto di riservatezza assoluto...per questo non filtra nulla di nulla...
BEH...INCROCIAMO LE DITA



OPS scusate...ho visto adesso che se ne era già parlato pure in un altro topic...ma credo possa andare bene pure in questo...l'argomento almeno mi sembra corrisponda


----------



## Konrad (24 Giugno 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> No accettare tutto proprio no, anzi semmai io son della tua stessa opinione su questo argomento visto che è proprio dal 2007 che mi lamento di queste cose .
> 
> I tifosi milanisti son stati decisamente *troppo* pazienti e riconoscenti verso questa società, visto il modo in cui sono stati trattati negli ultimi 10 anni dalla stessa.
> 
> ...



Ben poco da aggiungere alla disamina...
Se non che...parlo a titolo personale...ho scritto a favore di Lapadula perchè lo reputo un giocatore con potenzialità e non "un pacco" o "un cesso" come definito subito da molti.
Capisco che stiamo attraversando uno dei momenti più bui della storia del Milan ma un minimo di equilibrio, almeno quando si parla di nuovi innesti si potrebbe anche cercare di mantenerlo.
Ribadisco...Lapadula non cambia le sorti del Milan...ci trovo almeno uno spunto positivo. Ovvero che l'acquisto è stato poco reclamizzato e chiuso in breve tempo (possiamo anche dire che le condizioni non erano proibitive, ma non lo sono state in passato nemmeno con tanti talentini che ci siamo fatti soffiare), nonostante sul giocatore ci fosse concorrenza.

Di spunti negativi...se n'è parlato ampiamente


----------

